# I can't find any shows near me



## heartbeatshoofbeats (Apr 21, 2014)

I have been wanting to show more seriously, but I am having trouble finding shows near me. Any tips on finding shows? I show western pleasure, hunter jumper, and english pleasure. Thanks!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If you want "rated" or "breed" go to select websites and look for their published show schedule...
Maybe look for a local publication that gives a "schedule" of upcoming events and contact information for them...
If you are looking for small but competitive local shows, maybe a smaller "rating"...try your local tack shop or feed store for a prize list selection.
I would also contact some of the local riding organizations, trail riders, gymkhana, lesson barns and inquire with them...
Try talking to some of the lesson barns in the area...bet they know where to find those shows and will share the information...
Also just put out a "search" for "local schooling {or rated} horse shows in XYZ area"...if they are in the area, they will appear.
Good luck, Enjoy and have fun!!
:wink:


----------

